# What's your favorite body shape?



## The Educator (Oct 12, 2010)

I know this has been asked a number of times before, but I don't think for a while. So I thought perhaps it was time for an update.


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 12, 2010)

Very Fat is my choice. :wubu:


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Oct 12, 2010)

A mix of apple and pear for me. All round, all around XD


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

I picked hourglass. I know it's a form of pear, but to me it's a little more evened out, and I like that. Maybe because that's also what my shape was like when I was smaller (2x-3x). And would like to go back to that. Office jobs and sitting at home at the computer hasn't helped me, lol. I've become more like a pear than an hourglass.

I think that kind of shape is classic, though and I drool over women who have that shape. Can't look away. Can't help it. I grew up hearing that _that_ shape was the ideal.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hourglass-while I'm not anywhere close to being a BBW (being I'm about 160ish lbs), it is my body shape and I do like my body.


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 13, 2010)

Bilaterally symmetric, but that's just a preference.
Asymmetry is ok too.

-Rusty
(Slightly asymmetric)


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 13, 2010)

Papple, please! So much apple belly that it looks pear-shaped! :eat2:


----------



## furious styles (Oct 13, 2010)

i voted brick, whatever that is.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

furious styles said:


> i voted brick, whatever that is.



She's a brick house
She's mighty mighty
Just lettin' it all hang out

(references the 36-24-26 model)

Brick shape typically means the standard "ideal size" for a woman, with the measurements being 36-24-36 or at least that kind of variant. So long as the math adds up to the same.

Not sure the creator of the poll meant that kind of shape, but that's what "brick" shape is supposed to refer to.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 13, 2010)

I love it when you get all mathematical!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 13, 2010)

No, that's hourglass. Brick would probably mean equal or near-equal B-W-H measurements.

Basically, not curvy, but definitely fat.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 13, 2010)

oh .. damn. i kind of actually want a brick shaped girl. like equally big everywhere. boxy even. hence brick. i'm a spatial realist.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> No, that's hourglass. Brick would probably mean equal or near-equal B-W-H measurements.
> 
> Basically, not curvy, but definitely fat.



That's what I thought it meant in the poll, lol. But when someone normal hears "brick" as a body type, they think of the song "Brickhouse" which does refer to that hourglass shape, but very specifically to the "ideal" measurements.

FS, there's boxy girls out there, lol.
I tend to think I'm one of them.
At least, as of late, anyways.

CP, lol


----------



## The Educator (Oct 13, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> No, that's hourglass. Brick would probably mean equal or near-equal B-W-H measurements.
> 
> Basically, not curvy, but definitely fat.



YEP :happy:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 13, 2010)

I like mine, kind of a rectangular apple with broad shoulders.


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have no clue what so ever my shape is. If i could choose I would want hourglass. From reading others post I guess I could say I have a foe hourglass shape. I have no hips or backside but because of my larger lower belly and larger breasts very high tapered waist. So I kind of look like an hourglass popcicle from the front. But from the back and over all I would have to go with the brick, boxy square shape.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 15, 2010)

fightin the good fight for them brix'


----------



## Christov (Oct 15, 2010)

Relationship history dictates extreme hourglass, but I'm open.


----------



## Cors (Oct 15, 2010)

As long as it is fat. 

Pears are still likely to have lovely bellies I can tuck my hands under, and apples still have cute spankable butts.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 15, 2010)

I voted hourglass but really, the sphere is nature's perfect shape.


----------



## esaker (Oct 18, 2010)

You have my complete attention when your bottom, hips/thighs, and upper arms are all out-of-proportion to the balance of your lovely self.


----------



## FemFAtail (Jan 16, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> I voted hourglass but really, the sphere is nature's perfect shape.



Ah yes, the sphere...it's just pregnant with possibilities!:smitten:


----------



## mango (Jan 16, 2011)

*My option wasn't listed.... mango of course!!
*


----------



## elina86 (Jan 17, 2011)

I like all shapes, as long as the belly is huge.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 17, 2011)

I like thick, sturdy, strong men.

Yep.


----------



## Franklyn (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm a pear man, myself... But a nice big belly is also always a good thing! :smitten:

Of course, were I given the options...
- 'really, really, really big!' AND/OR
- 'really, really, really big and growing!'

... I would have had a much harder time choosing! lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 18, 2011)

i picked any of the above.:happy:


----------



## Fox (Jan 18, 2011)

When it comes to BBW/SSBBW, I have a strong preference for pear shaped women. But there are exceptions.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 21, 2011)

I choose the hourglass and the pear. I'm fine with my shape, wouldn't change it for the world (though I wish my ass was a bit bigger).


----------



## Christov (Jan 21, 2011)

Octagon.

my post is long enough kthx


----------



## penguin (Jan 21, 2011)

Christov said:


> Octagon.



Well, then I choose dodecahedron, and I'll roll them across the table next time I play Dungeons and Dragons and need a D12.


----------



## bonified (Jan 21, 2011)

For me it's not the shape as such, but more in how that person carries their shape, wears it etc. 
For men though, I like swimmers bodies the best.


----------



## imfree (Jan 21, 2011)

I like heavy women in all shapes. I like the "66 Mustang body, too. 

View attachment 66_mustang_01.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 21, 2011)

If we're talking car bodies then I gotta put forth the Lamborghini Miura. Curvy, with lovely eyelashes, and it's got a whole lotta bigness going on the the back in the form of a transverse V12 engine.


----------



## ritz (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not picky but my favorite would have to be pear.


----------



## 985WEST (Feb 9, 2011)

ritz said:


> I'm not picky but my favorite would have to be pear.



I am picky and my favorite would have to be pear.


----------



## StickMan (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm an hourglass man, myself. A great chest is wonderful, but girls just seem...unbalanced if they don't have a belly and rear to go with it.


----------



## Deacone (Feb 15, 2011)

Apparently I'm an Asian Pear


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 19, 2011)

I like hourglass/ pear, Because that is what I am and I tend to gain weight in the butt/ hips region, and chest the most.


----------



## fato (Feb 20, 2011)

apple!!!


----------



## dudley100 (Feb 21, 2011)

Apple, brick? I'm sorry, I'm confused. I get hour glass and pear, but the other shapes, no idea.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Feb 21, 2011)

I like the extreme hourglass, where it's more like two circles on one another


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Feb 23, 2011)

I love an enormous belly that rolls over the belt and cascades down the front creating a thick soft apron. Rolls under the arms that merge with the breasts, thick soft upper arms and a chin that just plunges straight to the chest are all wonderful. :bow:


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 23, 2011)

dudley100 said:


> Apple, brick? I'm sorry, I'm confused. I get hour glass and pear, but the other shapes, no idea.














Actually, there are 12 body shapes for women.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-488236/Trinny-Susannah-reveal-12-womens-body-types--you.html

I now think I am a cello-- an extreme hourglass with an extra helping of T&A and a some belly.


----------



## gary1627 (Apr 5, 2011)

My personal favourite is the pear. What I like most though is when a girl with an hourglass shape puts on weight as their shape gradually generates towards the pear shape in the main. For health issues this is the best shape to be as there is less weight around the middle, but i'm also a sucker for a girl getting a fat belly with her pear shape.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 5, 2011)

All of the above 


And on car bodies: 

View attachment 1939 Delahaye 165 Roadster.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

tonynyc said:


>


I have this.  

It's actually called The Prisoner and the pears are grown IN the bottles. I've seen orchards full of bottled trees while driving through the south on the way to Florida.

EDT: I just realized my bottle is a LOT bigger. hee hee hee


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 6, 2011)

Seriously at this point it's less about shape and more about feel. Soft and squishy, please!


----------



## MissAshley (Apr 26, 2011)

I love the look of the vase body shape.


----------



## cactopus (Apr 27, 2011)

mango said:


> *My option wasn't listed.... mango of course!!
> *



Sorry I can't resist:


----------



## MissAshley (Apr 27, 2011)

Haha I miss Mango.


----------



## ssbbwnut (Apr 28, 2011)

VERY FAT is my personal favorite (just sayin') :eat2:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 29, 2011)

It depends on the person.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jun 18, 2011)

I love all bodies, all shapes and sizes. I prefer my body as a pear/hourglass shape. My measurements are 42-40-56! Im very happy with my growing curves!


----------



## joey86 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well i love all shapes...


----------



## superman (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of any particular men's shape. I suppose it would be SBB, even though I don't have it in my game.


----------



## rootrp35 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd have to say that I find all shapes sexy. My wife was always more pear-shaped (bottom heavy) until her recent weight gain. Now she is leaning more towards an hourglass shape. Either way, they are both very attractive to me.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow, I am surprised the pear shape is leading the hourglass. With hourglass you get both hips/ass and tits (to satisfy the boob and ass lovers) along with that curved in waist. It is held as the ideal figure. And for guys who love bellies, many hourglass bbws have that lower belly protrusion. I am very surprised at this poll.


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Oct 13, 2011)

Beauty comes in many flavors and I enjoy them all. Still, there's nothing more delightful to me than a full-figured gal with hourglass shape, and LOTS of time on her hands. :bow:

(Just take look at the statuary of the female form from antiquity that so moved the masters to preserve them for posterity by carving their likenesses out of solid rock... Nobody's going to raise a statue to Calista Flockhart or Lindsey Lohan, believe me!)


----------



## ritz (Oct 13, 2011)

Hands down I prefer a pear but love all types.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 13, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Wow, I am surprised the pear shape is leading the hourglass. With hourglass you get both hips/ass and tits (to satisfy the boob and ass lovers) along with that curved in waist. It is held as the ideal figure. And for guys who love bellies, many hourglass bbws have that lower belly protrusion. I am very surprised at this poll.



My theory has always been that either a good chunk of FAs love fat bodies but ALSO like thin faces (the Kelligirl effect) or they find the smaller upper body of a pear-shaped woman more dainty and feminine. *shrugs*

To me, each shape has it's own awesomnesses about them. :happy:


----------



## ritz (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm a Assets kinda of dude.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 13, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> My theory has always been that either a good chunk of FAs love fat bodies but ALSO like thin faces (the Kelligirl effect) or they find the smaller upper body of a pear-shaped woman more dainty and feminine. *shrugs*
> 
> To me, each shape has it's own awesomnesses about them. :happy:



Hmm, those are interesting theories.


----------



## yingxuy (Nov 15, 2011)

When you hear someone normal "brick" as a body type, they think the song "Brickhouse", this is not, hourglass-shaped, but very specific "ideal" measurements.


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 16, 2011)

What appeals to me most in overall body type has alternately been described (not by me, by those possessing it) as a "24-hour hourglass" and a "jumbo-combo."


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 19, 2011)

I looove pear shaped men and women.:eat2:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 19, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> I looove pear shaped men and women.:eat2:



I've always wondered if some ladies had a preference for pear-shaped dudes, as they're pretty darn rare and that shape isn't considered as "masculine." Neat to see there's a taster for every taste, though!


----------



## LifeTraveller (Nov 19, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Wow, I am surprised the pear shape is leading the hourglass. With hourglass you get both hips/ass and tits (to satisfy the boob and ass lovers) along with that curved in waist. It is held as the ideal figure. And for guys who love bellies, many hourglass bbws have that lower belly protrusion. I am very surprised at this poll.



I have to admit, I DO agree with you, all these magnificent appointments are there on this body shape. (from what I've seen you are an amazing example of them all) And I will gladly admit, I am a "butt" man. . However there's so much to be said for the female form, I just don't have the time to elaborate on the virtues of each and every one. . I envision myself all dreamy eyed while trying to type. . lol 

I can only speak for myself, but as a rule it seems each woman is different for me. I'm not lech, or stalker of women, but one who appreciates the differences and how women know how to make the most of what they do, or do not have. . It's such a joy to "people watch". I try to enjoy the female form in all it's glory, and all it's diversity of shapes. Crazy as it sounds I tend to notice a woman's hair. . My Grandfather told me when I was a child, "A woman's hair is her crown". He was right IMHO, something about a woman's hair, yet when you add a warm smile and infectious laugh. . I'm just so very hooked. . . did I mention eyes yet. . 

Perhaps I'm just an anomaly, I'm not trying to be too specific, I confessed my one "preference", yet hoped to expound on all the other glorious attributes you ladies possess. . Those attributes that catch the eye. . when coupled with some time conversing over lunch, or coffee and discovering so much beyond the physical. . Mmmm It's almost enough to consider getting back into the dating pool. . . almost


----------

